# Gift Ideas for Godparents?



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi everybody! We'll be baptising our kid soon and are having trouble deciding on a gift for the Godparents (a married couple). We've looked at weekendtrips.com and those Shoppers Drug Mart "life experiences", i.e. an activity that they can do together (they don't have kids), but we're still open to other ideas.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance for your help,

Miguel


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

(bump) 

anyone?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

We had a picture taken of my wife and I with our godchild. Everyone got copies, and the parents paid for the photo framing. Great gift (we are the godparents).


----------



## yoyo (Aug 3, 2003)

ipods


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

I've never heard of giving gifts to godparents as part of the baptism*, so I'd probably go with the framed photo idea. 

(*after all, it's supposed to be the _start_ of a special relationship)


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, everyone. We are taking the photo idea one step further and we are going to get them a digital camera, since they don't already have one.

MLeh, I know it sounds a little silly, but in the Greek Orthodox church, the Godparents go through a lot of trouble and money for this one special day, buying a special outfit for the kid, a gold cross and chain, special candles, etc. The gift is just a sign of appreciation for them doing this. The guy is also a very close relative and was my best man, so it's a continuing special relationship for us and a new one for them and the kid. 

Thanks again everyone,

Miguel


----------

